# Anyone ever heard of Quest Transport or DGRT svc. in NJ?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/Quest...e-Sandy-storm-cleanup-took-FEMA-check-1061658

Mike D'Angelo contracted us to perform services in NYC areas affected by flooding from Hurricane Sandy in November 2012. We worked for nearly a month in November 2012, offering 24/7 around the clock constant services by means of compact John Deere equipment "skid steers and track loader machines" operating for 24hrs per day to clean up streets of debris and garbage waste from the storm.

Months later, Michael D'Angelo still hadn't paid us, until we found out that the parent company that received the FEMA funds, did in fact pay him in February 2013. He took the check for the bulk of the payment, used the money and never paid us.

We also beleive that the company that hired him, when they required proof of insurances, he forwarded them "our" insurance certificate with his companies name on it and not his own. Its likely his company isn't actually in operation and has no insurance. \

http://www.nj.gov/oag/newsreleases08/pr20080307a.html

He actually was indicted and charged/jailed for operating a "ponzi scheme" within the last few years and now owes resititution to several folks. So he was jailed, released and then still pulls the same ploy with operating a business, and theft of services.

Please be careful if you ever hear of him and do not do business with any of his business DBA names.


----------

